# Alternate NYC Routes to 9W?



## jta (Jun 27, 2012)

Love my long weekend rides from Brooklyn up 9W, occasionally as far as Stony Point. But, wondering if there are any other routes coming off the George Washington Bridge into NJ that I could take, just for variation? Or, perhaps off of 9W, further north, there's a great route? Thanks! 

Edit: sorry, forgot to mention that I'm familiar with River Road, left, off of the GWB.


----------



## Bobonli (May 8, 2008)

You might try Ride with GPS or the nycc.org website, where they have some cue sheets for rides. Not having been up to the River Road area in years, I found those two sites helpful in finding rides.


----------



## jta (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks Bobonli. 

Totally forgot about nycc - thanks for the reminder. Was not familiar with Ride with GPS - checked out the site briefly. I don't have a dedicated cycling GPS device, but have Cyclemeter installed on my iphone (that I never use) - I'll check the site to see if it's compatible.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

After you get off the GWB you can make the right and follow Hudson Terrace to 9W North. However, you can also make a left head and turn into Palisades Park. This route runs parallel to the river and rejoins 9W past Alpine (where there's a right turn to head into to park). I suspect you already know this but the park route is vastly different than 9W. It's hilly, devoid of flats, plenty tree cover, relative lack of cars, climbs!, views...

The climbs and vertical is bigger heading south to north than the other way around. At sunset rangers will close gates to funnel cars out of the park but it seems OK to go around them and continue through.

You don't want the first "hook" south of the bridge, that's just a dead end park. You want to make second the left into "henry hudson drive"

palisades park - Google Maps

I will sometimes head south on River Road and climb the Rt. 5 "switchback" which will put me on Palisade Avenue, which if taken all the way north, turns into Lemoine and eventually Sylvan. Though you will probably have had enough car traffic at this point, having started back in BKNY. Head north on Palisade/Lemoine/Sylvan and you'll find yourself at the intersection of Sylvan and Palisade Avenue (Bicycle Club, torn down Diner, where you make the left on hudson terrace to get on the true 9W).


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

So I guess what I've given you aren't alternatives to 9W as much as they are alternatives to Hudson Terrace and making a right off of the GWB. Though the park on the north end lets out pretty far up, taking care of a good chunk of 9W (hudson terrace, the corporate buildings and that long flat stretch of 9W).


----------



## Banks246 (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow...nice ride from Bklyn to Stony Point. How many miles/elevation?

I actually rode from Piermont to the Bear Mtn Bridge on Saturday for the first time (52 miles/3200). Leaving Piermont, I took 340 to 303 to 9W. Not much of a variation for you, but, being my first ride north of Piermont, it was nice. I'm spoiled by 9W south out of Piermont, as the road and shoulders are very nice. I noticed a lot of debris going north on Saturday.


----------

